# 2 PC´s, aber nur einer sichtbar?



## marcoX (5. Juni 2004)

Hi,

eine Frage hätte ich noch bezüglich diesem Script:

echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

Also so wie ich mitbekommen habe, scheint die IP-Adresse des zweiten PC´s mit diesem
Script nicht auf!

Ist es irgndwie möglich dies auch mit einem Hardware-Router zu machen?
Also dass der zweite PC nicht im Internet sichtbar ist?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Lampe (5. Juni 2004)

Da du die Packete der Rechner im LAN markierst, quasi Masquerade machst. sind die Rechner im LAN auch mit einem Hardware Router nicht sichtbar.


----------



## marcoX (5. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lampe _
> *Da du die Packete der Rechner im LAN markierst, quasi Masquerade machst. sind die Rechner im LAN auch mit einem Hardware Router nicht sichtbar. *



Hi,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich dieses Script ja zur Weiterleitung des zweiten Rechner
nicht mehr benötige.

Wie kann man denn die zwei unabhängig "Masqueraden" ohne die Firewall
einzuschalten (denn da kenn ich mich im Moment überhaupt nicht aus)?

Marco


----------



## Lampe (6. Juni 2004)

Unabhängig, gib einfach bei den Befehlen die Source bzw. Destination IP an.


```
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -s 0/0 -d DEINERECHNERIP \
-j MASQUERADE
```


Und das dann für jeden Rechner.


----------



## marcoX (6. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lampe _
> *Unabhängig, gib einfach bei den Befehlen die Source bzw. Destination IP an.
> 
> *
> ...



Hey, Danke! 
Kann man das auch automatisch beim hochfahren starten?


----------



## Lampe (6. Juni 2004)

Ja!

In den Runlevels unter /etc/rc.d 
Such im Forum!


----------



## marcoX (6. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lampe _
> *Such im Forum!
> *



Vielen Dank!

MfG
Marco


----------

